# how are belgian malinois temperments differnent from GSD's?



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

So I'm sure some of you have Belgian Malinois. I would really like to know what they are like. I've not been around them as much as GSD's and don't know how to compare the two dogs. I know that Malinois are somewhat taking over the GSD's spot in the military and police force. The thing I've noticed about Malinois is they seem a little more high strung than GSD's. I could be wrong. So, what can you tell me about Malinois and what are their major differences from GSD's? Other than they are completely 2 different dogs. Duh

Also I'm not sure if I posted this in the right spot. Please move if it's in the wrong place


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I know it depends on the lines, just like with gsd. I know some mals that are insane with no off switch. I know some that are a bit nervy and I know others that while they have high prey drives they settle nicely and are easy to take anywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The majority of the mals I have met and worked with are more intense than GSD's. Some of them-- you take the highest drive GSD, and that's a mal at it's most exhausted point. The most mals I have worked with were very well-bred Mals who, while intense, were manageable and made great companions (they were also SAR dogs who were actively worked every day). 


The best analogy I can give-- a GSD looks before it leaps, while a Mal just leaps....


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't own a mal, so take my observations for what it's worth. I have known several, (my old schutzhund club was predominantly mal) and I have been looking more and more into the breed as I am now seriously considering one for my next dog. 

They tend to be more "internal" than GSDs. They tend to be more intense, lower threshold, react without thinking. All of their motions/reactions are very quick almost twitchy. They for the most part are a dog that NEEDS to be worked. Most that I have known seem to be pretty "in your face" with their handler, more demanding of attention, whereas a GSD is content just to be near you. I have met some with horrid nerves and some with great nerves. They tend to be very responsive to correction but it is not uncommon for them to redirect if a correction is too much. They can "overload" in drive easier than a GSD and require slightly different handling. They re not just higher drive GSDs. There are many things that separate them as a breed. These are all pretty broad strokes and it depends on the lines, this is just what I have found in watching them work and researching them.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for y'alls help! This is basically what I thought


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My neighbor that introduced me to his breeder has both a working K-9 GSD and a Mal that is currently in training.

When they are in their outdoor kennel and see Lisl and I walking up the street towards home, the Mal is jumping and barking, just itching to get out of that kennel and come see us.

In contrast, Ibor the GSD is just sitting at the fence quietly watching us.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mals remind me of Jack Russell Terriers.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mals have nothing in common with Jack Russel Terriers. We've had five Jackis at home and they are nowhere near comparable. 

MaDeuce is a very intense dog. She wants to be on top of you at all times. 
She had to learn how to share me. 
She's got to have something in her mouth.
She likes to herd. 
She wants to control the situation. 
She has a nice off switch.
She is environmentally sound. 
She learns super fast. 

However, Nala is still the better dog.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

react without thinking exactly lol like smash a car window

i would ask tim in the police/pp section he seems to have a lot of hands on experience with them 

one experience is not enough and i only train beside them sometimes when i go pp, i know a bit because my trainer competes with them. But id go for someone who has hands on experience. They are not for a novice. They are not a pet is all i have to say. I dont consider my working gsd much of a pet at all either though.


----------

